
Stop Excel from changing large “numbers” (text) to scientific notation - thatsnice
https://excel.uservoice.com/forums/304921-excel-for-windows-desktop-application/suggestions/10374741-stop-excel-from-changing-large-numbers-actually
======
firebaze
If i had to guess this would break thousands of obscure in-house excel sheets,
crafted over decades, on which tens of thousands jobs and careers depend ;-)

Which i guess is why Microsoft never fixes even quite obvious bugs in Excel,
for example like here: [https://www.extremetech.com/extreme/313567-scientists-
rename...](https://www.extremetech.com/extreme/313567-scientists-rename-genes-
so-excel-wont-reformat-them-as-dates)

